# How to remove a Property Management Company - Does anybody know a good one



## Cityliving

Hey there

We wish to remove the property management company which looks after our building but we`re not sure how to do it.

There are approx 60 apts and we would like to approach another management company does anybody know a good one with a good reputation for high end property care.

with thanks


----------



## mercman

Where abouts is your apartment block located ? All depends on location. You will need to call an EGM with the other owners to vote on a change of Management Company (is this a Management Agent or a other)?


----------



## ClubMan

Are you sure that you want to remove the management *company *and not the management *agent*? It's pretty difficult to do the former (significant legal and _CRO _work in most cases) but not the latter. The management company (usually) contracts the agent to deal with day to day matters and can hire and fire as required (within the constraints of any contract entered into). If you are a member of the management company then you just need to get onto the board of directors to deal with this. Or deal with it at a general meeting (annual or extraordinary).


----------



## connor100

I think it's near impossible to remove the management company as that would entail removing the common areas which the managment company own.

I think your referring to a managing agent who manages the common areas on behalf of the management company.


----------



## Cityliving

I`m sorry it was my lack of understanding of the difference that has caused the confusion. I want to remove the agent.

Essentially they arent doing their job at all and the problem is this older development has a large number of elderly people involved so it is difficult to get any concencus - no email to contact people, tough to get them by mobile etc.

The agent is not charging that much but as a consequence we are not getting any proper maintanence. The lifts get fixed, the lights get change ok but the halls are never and I mean never cleaned, there has been no attempt to improve anything and although they are great at writing letters when a bike is parked incorrectly etc they dont deal with any real issues.

We have an agm coming up and I would like to know what language to use to propose motions.

I dont want to stand up and say "I want to change the agent" too bluntly as the managment will starting picking at details to stay in where they are. I want to say it in a professional way. Do I call for a vote of no confidence? 

Any help would be great.


----------



## europhile

> The agent is not charging that much but as a consequence we are not getting any proper maintanence.


The fee that the agent is paid has nothing to do with the amount spent on maintenance.

You agree a fee, you are employing the agent.  You have a budget and should decide how the money is spent.  Don't let the tail wag the dog.

If you want to spend more on maintenance, then you will have to increase the charges to apartment  owners.


----------



## Madangan

Cityliving said:


> The agent is not charging that much but as a consequence we are not getting any proper maintanence. The lifts get fixed, the lights get change ok but the halls are never and I mean never cleaned, there has been no attempt to improve anything and although they are great at writing letters when a bike is parked incorrectly etc they dont deal with any real issues.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> 
> Most people have huge problem with how much the agents charge and still complain that the agents dont even get the light bulbs changed!
> 
> Can you try to get the service improved i.e give the agents a chance to improve service as otherwise you might end up with a new agent with high fees and little improvement in service...and then youll be really popular with your neighbours. Ask about other peoples experiences with agents you may find yours is not as bad as you think!


----------



## Cityliving

Well this isn`t a good reason not to change them!!! So other people get crappy service so I should just shut up and be happy!

I`m simply not accepting that is the only solution. Doing nothing is not an option as the whole place will be too run down soon.


----------



## Madangan

Cityliving said:


> Well this isn`t a good reason not to change them!!! So other people get crappy service so I should just shut up and be happy!
> 
> I`m simply not accepting that is the only solution. Doing nothing is not an option as the whole place will be too run down soon.


 

You have missed my point! I am not suggesting you do nothing,I was pointing out another solution... trying to get current agent to improve his service...i.e you could change agents(all of whom promise the sun the moon and the stars) but who may be no better but may be dearer(based on your original post that current agent not charging much).
And in that instance if you are the prime mover for change who gets blamed..you will.


----------



## wigwam

Is it possible to name and shame really bad property management companies on this site? I can name a few.....


----------



## mo3art

I wouldn't suggest you name any PM companies on the site.

Here is what I would do:

Sit down with the other owners and write a formal letter of complaint, detailing out all the flaws with the service, what needs to be done etc.  In the letter state what the terms of the property management contract are and where they are failing according to the agreement they signed.

Give them notice that if they do not improve the service within say 30 days from the date of the letter that you will be making alternate arrangements for the property.  In the meantime get competitive quotes from at least 2 other companies so that you can start to figure out if you're being charged a competitive rate and present the "pitches" to the stakeholders.

Seriously, if you want the service to change you need to give the current service provider an opportunity to improve on what they are offering you.  It also means that if you have to terminate the contract with them there are no surprises on either side.

Lastly, if as you say the communal areas aren't being cleaned and they are meant to be, perhaps a call to the local council to see what the H&S regulations are in relation to the cleanliness of these areas might help.  If they can send out an inspector to give a report it might serve as an incentive to the people responsible if they realise that there are consequences to not carrying out their duties.....


----------



## Sarsfield

Cityliving said:


> the problem is this older development has a large number of elderly people involved so it is difficult to get any concencus - no email to contact people, tough to get them by mobile etc.


 
You don't need a universal consensus.  You need a quorum at a general meeting and a majority vote.  If anyone has a strong opinion that the current agent should be kept on then let them attend the meeting and make their case.


----------



## roland

I would tread carefully before kicking out your managing agent.  You need to address the reasons as to why things are not getting done by your managing agent, as otherwise the problems do not go away.  They usually get worse as the new person takes time to get familiar with the place.

You really should have appointed representatives from the ownership (the management company) who then meet regularly with the managing agent to direct what needs to be done, update on issues arising, what the budget should be, what the budget should be spent on etc.  Remember the managing agent is like your employee.  If you paid your employee, but never met them, didn't tell them how much money they had to spend, didn't know what hours they were working, didn't set deadlines, didn't set priorities, well you can imagine your business would be run into the ground.  Your apartment block is your business here.  You (or collectively the owners) have employed an agent to run it.  It needs to be run in a business-like fashion if things are to be done properly.  You need to educate your fellow owners about this, or take responsibility yourself.

I was in an apartment block where we changed the managing agent thinking that would solve the 'problems' but it simply meant the problems transferred to a new agent who took years to even get up to speed.


----------

